# What about you?  Can you fuck her?



## AKIRA (May 17, 2007)

Dating Ariane Game


Ive got some walkthroughs if you dont score.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 17, 2007)

what a cold stubborn bitch, Im moving on and dumping her


----------



## Mista (May 17, 2007)

I dont have time to fuck around, give me the walkthrough.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 17, 2007)

I got to a point where I can only french kiss her or touch her breasts and she doesnt like either....how lame is this?

there is no other option..nothing else to click on?

how about a door to click on so I can leave and get the hell out of here?


----------



## Mista (May 17, 2007)

In two clicks I kissed her and thats it.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 17, 2007)

Mista said:


> In two clicks I kissed her and thats it.



yea I clicked on her eyes, then kissed, and now I can only french kiss or touch her tits....and neither are 'correct' for the game to move forward, this is lame


----------



## maxpro2 (May 17, 2007)

touching virtual boobies... fun


----------



## kinkery (May 17, 2007)

> Hey watch your hands! We just met and you are already trying to cop a feel.
> On a scale of 1 to 10, you get a lousy 1.



bitch


----------



## maniclion (May 18, 2007)

She wants to talk, I talk she says it's hard to eat with me blabbering so much so I drank all of her wine, used the restroom stole all of her vicodin and left


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 18, 2007)

MWpro said:


> touching virtual boobies... fun



that's the spirit!


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2007)

I could fuck her if the page wouldnt keep messing up.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2007)

You gotta find a better way...


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2007)




----------



## Crono1000 (May 18, 2007)

she's the ultimate cock tease.  Once u've played naked Marco Polo with her and her girlfriend and get her down to her panties in her bedroom she aughta let you play with her boobies.

I gave up after 5 minutes.  Tanya stayed up till 3 am trying and finally got laid.  

btw, once u get her in the sack u get a animated sex scene.  Don't accidently click it or you miss the action


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2007)

Yes! Finally fucked her!!

On the couch \m/


----------



## MeatZatk (May 18, 2007)

I ate too much of her steak, I was hungry


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2007)

wow, she was hard to put out


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2007)

haha


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2007)

i'm not even going to try. everyone on im has had a crack at that ho.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2007)

i wonder how easy the guy version would be?


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

"Congratulations, I am impressed. Lets spend the evening together. "


BAHAHAHA
the bitch is mine


----------



## MeatZatk (May 18, 2007)

I'm getting mixed signals


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

damnit!!! I got all the way to making out and then my internet dropped!!

Now I have to start all over


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2007)

7/10 and not even a hj? puhlease.


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

whatever
you get to "fondle her breasts"


----------



## fufu (May 18, 2007)

I didn't even feel her naughty bits the whole while. I got shit!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

Yea fuck that game..


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> 7/10 and not even a hj? puhlease.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> I didn't even feel her naughty bits the whole while. I got shit!



Dont worry.  I heard nice guys finish last.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

Hey wheres the guide to get some ass here? I tried all morning and half the afternoon. I am at work and I got absolutly shit done.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 18, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Dont worry.  I heard nice guys finish last.



I'm a nice guy and I usually finish first.  Then I tell her to get up and make me a sandwich


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

I have gotten her pants half off about 5 times and the bitch wants to go to sleep!


----------



## MeatZatk (May 18, 2007)

Don't let her drink so much.


----------



## MeatZatk (May 18, 2007)

I took her lingerie shopping and she didn't like the one I picked out.  Then we go to a club and she gets us kicked out after she slaps a guy.  THEN all she wants to do is ride the roller coaster at the amusement park.  What an attention whore.  I did nail her once though.


----------



## AKIRA (May 18, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> btw, once u get her in the sack u get a animated sex scene.  Don't accidently click it or you miss the action



Oh really?  Maybe Ill play it now.  I just got the link from another forum and the pics.  I played with her tits then said fuck it cuz it was just pictures.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

I guess I am just hard up?!?!


----------



## tucker01 (May 18, 2007)

Bitch got too drunk and ditched me.  Fuck, how else you meant to take advantage of unless she is pissed up.


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2007)

Dammit. She just necked a whole bottle of something, climbed over the table at me...i thought i was in.

Then the bitch falls asleep. Where is the "Take advantage of her while she's passed out." option!??!!


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

i want a walk through!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2007)

Ya, this game is pissing me off

I tried like 100 times and only got laid once. I can get through the intro, dance, dinner and swimming easy. Once it's in the hot tub or doing whatever the bottle lands on (spin the bottle for those who haven't reached this point), she starts to be a total bitch


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

i havent got laid once!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2007)

DontStop said:


> i havent got laid once!



If you were the girl in that game, how would you go about the night in chronological order until you hit the bed? Also, what would the guy do to make you say "it's time to for you to leave"?


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

oh hell i dont know haha


----------



## MeatZatk (May 18, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> If you were the girl in that game, how would you go about the night in chronological order until you hit the bed? Also, what would the guy do to make you say "it's time to for you to leave"?



I can't believe this is what its come to...but I am curious.


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

well
choose your option
sex in car
sex on couch
or sex in jacuzzi?

ive done them all haha


----------



## DontStop (May 18, 2007)

i dont know alot of things need to be considered
i really dont know


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dammit. She just necked a whole bottle of something, climbed over the table at me...i thought i was in.
> 
> Then the bitch falls asleep. Where is the "Take advantage of her while she's passed out." option!??!!



ROFL

I did and thought the same thing.
She passed out and I carried her to bed.
And I was like "SCOOOORE"


----------



## min0 lee (May 18, 2007)

Life imitates art.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Life imitates art.



Be more cryptic, you could not.


----------



## min0 lee (May 18, 2007)

Every portrait that is painted with feeling is a portrait of the artist, not of the sitter.


----------



## bigss75 (May 18, 2007)

Scoring with this chick is harder then real life.


----------



## MCx2 (May 18, 2007)

Kissing is great. But all this necking is making me tired. So I   kiss you goodnight.
                                                        On a scale of 1 to 10, you get a 6.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

I cheated...I downloaded the game, and just watched the fucking gifs and the BJ gif.


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2007)

The million dollar question is: if she were real, would you try THIS hard to bang her?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 18, 2007)

I've got better at home...

I dont need to shop, especially virtual shop


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The million dollar question is: if she were real, would you try THIS hard to bang her?





She's even more sexy than DontStop pretends to be.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 18, 2007)

my gf got a blow job today.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 18, 2007)

Crono1000 said:


> my gf got a blow job today.



pics or bust


----------



## MCx2 (May 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The million dollar question is: if she were real, would you try THIS hard to bang her?


----------



## goob (May 19, 2007)

I was wondering where Bigdyl had got to, but now I know, he's been hooked on this game for more than 2 weeks, and still has'nt slept or eaten.


----------



## goob (May 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dammit. She just necked a whole bottle of something, climbed over the table at me...i thought i was in.
> 
> Then the bitch falls asleep. Where is the "Take advantage of her while she's passed out." option!??!!


 

Tried it.  She wakes up naked and tries to kick you out.  

Luckily I used the 'club' option to knock her out and get my wicked way.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 19, 2007)

goob said:


> I was wondering where Bigdyl had got to, but now I know, he's been hooked on this game for more than 2 weeks, and still has'nt slept or eaten.



And just like in real life, he still hasn't scored.


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

got laid 10/10!

alrighhhtt!


----------



## maxpro2 (May 19, 2007)

http://jo-jo.net/ariane/dateariane/images/carsex2.gif


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> She's even more sexy than DontStop pretends to be.


----------



## DontStop (May 19, 2007)

Pretend?
nay.


----------



## the nut (May 19, 2007)

Did anyone else try to get into the bathroom with her?


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 19, 2007)

DontStop said:


> Pretend?
> nay.



You are going to grow up and make some nice boy very happy -


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2007)

MWpro said:


> http://jo-jo.net/ariane/dateariane/images/carsex2.gif



walkthrough??


----------



## the nut (May 19, 2007)

I know the Sea of Tranquility and she shows me her tits, but I fight the guy in the nightclub, and nothing. WHORE!


----------



## bigss75 (May 19, 2007)

Ive only got a bj, this game sucks


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2007)

ha! i finally got laid ... twice in the same night!


----------



## MeatZatk (May 19, 2007)

twice in one night? You must be good!  What are you doing next week?


----------



## fufu (May 19, 2007)

the nut said:


> Did anyone else try to get into the bathroom with her?



ROFL

I accidently clicked follow her into the bathroom earlier.


----------



## the nut (May 19, 2007)

I'm not even gonna bring up anal with this broad.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 19, 2007)

goob said:


> I was wondering where Bigdyl had got to, but now I know, he's been hooked on this game for more than 2 weeks, and still has'nt slept or eaten.



But his version has more equipment.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 20, 2007)

Walkthrough please!?!


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2007)

banged her in the jeep in front of the convenience store


----------



## MACCA (May 20, 2007)

we had sex but it wasnt that good, thougnt her gash was nasty looking but she did say that i could go back anytime and got 10/10.....hey i cant be too picky i havnt had sex for ages even if it wasnt real...


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

What the hell...ok Ive gone through the walkthroughs and the choices that are supposed ot come up arent.

Anyone try to do the same shit over and over (knowing that it already worked) and getting diffrent results?

For instance, when I try to leave the room, sometimes I can, sometimes I cant..even with the same first steps.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

1. Introduce yourself
2. Say Something Funny
3. Compliment her outfit, kiss on cheek
8. Go someplace else: Kitchen
9. Drink Wine
10. Grab steaks for dinner
11. Wait for BBQ
12. Eat, compliment, drink, talk
13. Go somewhere else: Car

There.  I took out some steps that are NOT consistent...BUT!  Number 13, sometimes the bitch says "lets go somewhere" and the fucking option doesnt come up!


----------



## tucker01 (May 20, 2007)

for the blowjob get past the first part then have her drink wine from the kitchen. Go to the living room to dance a little then have her drink again then kiss her. Have dinner at the house (when the steaks are cooking click the grill again so she doesn't change into the bikini) and make sure she drinks one or two more times (careful or else she'll get sick) then after dinner go for a drive it should say. Make sure to get gas at the station beforehand then take the outskirts path and keep driving. Instead of the beach you'll go to look out point and start taking pictures. Make sure to talk to her after each pose or she'll get bored. Eventually you'll have a choice to have sex in the jeep or go for a blowjob.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

Yeah I did that..in that order.  When she poses for a pic, I click on her, then sometimes the screen wont change.  The text at the bottom will, but my clcik options will remain.

Christ, what IE you guys using to play it?  I was using mozilla.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 20, 2007)

Alright people, here is a walkthrough from the master of getting laid not once ... but twice in the same night

introduce
say something funny (book)
compliment dress
kiss on cheek
rub hair
click stereo
jazz
kiss lips
kiss neck
change to soft rock
kiss lips
kiss neck
exit and go to kitchen
drink wine (x2)
get steaks for bbq
click on seat (look at sky)
get the question right!
eat dinner in a swimsuit
stand in hall
eat dinner
talk to her
compliment her
drink wine
exit
get dressed and go downtown (click on car) - wait outside
head to outskirts
go to cabaret
click on amatuer night sign
encourage her to striptease
Remove Jacket > Chair Dance > Rub Body > Remove Skirt > Sexy Dance > Remove Vest > Pole Dance > Sexy Dance > End Routine
Contest Results
Go Home
Wait outside 
Kiss
French Kiss
Shoulders
Breasts
Nipples
Lower back (x2)
Grab her butt
Massage her pussy
Have sex
Suggest spending the night
Let her get in first
Climb in bed
Have sex
Finish


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah I did that..in that order.  When she poses for a pic, I click on her, then sometimes the screen wont change.  The text at the bottom will, but my clcik options will remain.
> 
> Christ, what IE you guys using to play it?  I was using mozilla.



Yeah, its not compatible with mozilla . Thats probably why it doesnt work. Took me an hour to figure that out aswell.


----------



## MCx2 (May 20, 2007)

No wonder!!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 20, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Alright people, here is a walkthrough from the master of getting laid not once ... but twice in the same night
> 
> introduce
> say something funny (book)
> ...



 
I'll try it out later thanks.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

This thread is hilarious.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2007)

how about.. look hot, smell nice, cuddle on the couch n watch movies.... get distracted after a bit by the proximity of my body to yours. try to concentrate  on the movie. find it impossible to, by now you're laying behind me obviously no longer interested in the movie...... what movie?


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

That sounds like too much work to me.


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2007)




----------



## oaktownboy (May 20, 2007)

Keep your lips above the neckline please. I think things are getting too awkward too early.
On a scale of 1 to 10 you get a 4. 

u should see the stance she's in..waving her finger at me..my god what a tease


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

I know.  Shes lucky she doesnt get punched.

Hahaha, that reminds me of a hilarious psoter or T-shirt I saw with a man that just hit a woman.  The woman is on the ground where the picture is taken behind and in between the man's legs.  Shes looking up at him and the caption is something like "hit her again and mean it.." or something.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 20, 2007)

LMAO..sometimes i click and nothing happens..the page won't load/refresh...


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2007)

THATS what was happening to me.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 20, 2007)

the option of playing rock/paper/scissors..what kind of dumbass would actually do that?


----------



## oaktownboy (May 20, 2007)

so she tells me to use some tongue and then: "You are moving a little fast for me. On a scale of 1 to 10 you rank a 5." my god..gotta break that bitch..when it says go to another room, we should have the option to kick her to the curb

another good one:You just got here and you already have to use the bathroom? Maybe you should be more prepared and go before you show up. On a scale of 1 to 10, you get a 3."
 apparently u should have either held it or been treated like a 5 yeard old and gone before u came to her house....wow what a bitch...she's worse than a real life woman


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 20, 2007)

Puffs on a cigarette.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2007)

I don't know if it's just slow right now or something, but this game is so poorly made it's almost unbearable to play.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 20, 2007)

u should get this game called 3d sexvilla, its a little bit the same but the girl has nothing to say, its all real 3d characters and it has sounds  and a lot of more fun stuff.


----------



## strange1 (May 21, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> the option of playing rock/paper/scissors..what kind of dumbass would actually do that?



The kind that wants to get laid.


----------



## the nut (May 21, 2007)

How do you fuck her in the jeep? Roadhead forever!


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2007)

Ya know, her body is the exact same as this 41 year old I bang out every so often.  I really dont like how her legs go into her pelvis.  Too skinny.  Her tits and skin color is the same.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 21, 2007)

if you have problem with reloading the page, then try it on Internet Explorer, it doesn't work so well on firefox..

And damn proud to have fucked her in 3rd try. lol.


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2007)

Yeah, I got it to work on the Microsoft junk.  And fucked her in the first try...then again, Ive had practice.

Besides how needy this bitch is, Ive never had a real, full date like this.  Steaks then pool then going out then looking at the stars?  Id either not care about the bitch enough to do all that or id be too drunk to do everything else other than fuck.


----------



## Yanick (May 22, 2007)

Fuck her, she's probably a lesbian lol.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 22, 2007)

> Fuck her, she's probably a lesbian lol.



we dont mind


----------



## strange1 (May 24, 2007)

anybody able to get any at the lake, amusement park, bathroom??? how about a threesome?


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

Yanick said:


> Fuck her, she's probably a lesbian lol.


 

I wish!!! 


Yall got it all wrong, this was easy: be nice, show u can dance, feed the chick, get her tipsy, take her out, make her feel good about her body AND BINGO!


----------



## strange1 (May 24, 2007)

actually easier than that: be nice, dance, drink, eat, swim, hot tub, sex.


----------



## crazy_enough (May 24, 2007)

LMAO of our methods have 7 steps to them LOL

Come to think of it, its a lot of work just to be laid.


----------



## kristi's_candy (Mar 27, 2008)

*My Method Grrrrrrrrrr*

1) Find out who created this Ariane. 2) Make them give players the ability to kill Ariane. Or rape her and get away with it. 3)Get a kitchen knife, murder Ariane, take over her house, and rape her dead body.

The bitch deserves it. I don't need to know that wine makes you ill bitch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kristi's_candy (Mar 27, 2008)

*My Method Grrr*

1) Find out who created this Ariane. 2) Make them give players the ability to kill Ariane. Or rape her and get away with it. 3)Get a kitchen knife, murder Ariane, take over her house, and rape her dead body.

The bitch deserves it. I don't need to know that wine makes you ill bitch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 27, 2008)

Interesting first post. :bounce:


----------



## fufu (Mar 27, 2008)

...................


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2008)

Erm...welcome to IM?


----------



## maniclion (Mar 27, 2008)

kristi's_candy said:


> 1) Find out who created this Ariane. 2) Make them give players the ability to kill Ariane. Or rape her and get away with it. 3)Get a kitchen knife, murder Ariane, take over her house, and rape her dead body.
> 
> The bitch deserves it. I don't need to know that wine makes you ill bitch!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't Grrrr, that is for me to do.....


----------



## maniclion (Mar 27, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Interesting first post. :bounce:


Do not bounce, that is for Vieope!!!


----------



## maniclion (Mar 27, 2008)

fufu said:


> ...................


Don't  that is for Goob to do!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubes (Mar 27, 2008)

thats one hell of a first post


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 27, 2008)

kristi's_candy said:


> 1) Find out who created this Ariane. 2) Make them give players the ability to kill Ariane. Or rape her and get away with it. 3)Get a kitchen knife, murder Ariane, take over her house, and rape her dead body.
> 
> The bitch deserves it. I don't need to know that wine makes you ill bitch!!!!!!!!!!!



I do hope you intend to stick around.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2008)

stupid beeeeotch.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 27, 2008)

What the? ... What the hell do you think you are doing you pervert!
Now put your pants back on and get the hell out of my house!!



I used to get this a lot.


----------

